# Australian Pink Floyd



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I went with two friends to see them at the Cardiff indoor arena last night and they were immense, the solo in Comfortably numb was epic. 

Anyone else ever been to see them ?


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

no but my dad is goin to see em soon, i will let him know they are good


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep, saw these guys about 10 years ago, what a show! Would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I saw then a few years back and thought they were outstanding :thumb:


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

Saw them a couple of years ago at Newquay.

To be honest, I was blown away. They were the best live act I've seen by far (even better than Black Sabbath!)

Any one who knows Pink Floyd will really enjoy this show...


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

was also there , seen them every year from the early days in the grand in swansea .
and from there which was a good few years ago they just get bigger and better each year .
probably the best trubute band around atm ,


----------

